# Marathon Running - How much will it hurt?



## dmoan (27 Apr 2008)

Posting as part of Admin’s ‘Dare To Be Different Day’!

I have not been out on the bike this year (apart from one 10 miler a few weeks ago, just to make sure the bike still worked) because I have been training for my first marathon (Belfast Marathon).

The race is on Monday 5 May (i.e. 8 days from today) and I am not ready. I have had loads of niggly injuries throughout the training period which have prevented me from training properly for weeks at a time. I have been able to maintain my cardio training in the gym but I have not managed to run more than 15 miles yet (at 10 minute mile pace).

I started out with the hope of completing the race under 4 hours, then moved my goal to under 5 hours. Now, I would be happy to complete before the course is closed (after 9 hours). I am prepared to walk the last 10 miles to the finish, if necessary.

Now, the question – how much pain will I be in during and after the race. I realise I will not be able to train for a week or two, but will I be able to stand or to walk?


----------



## Tim Bennet. (27 Apr 2008)

Take plenty of food upstairs with you when you go to bed Monday night after the race. Then you won't have to come back down stairs until your legs are better. 

Probably about the following Thursday if mine were anything to go by.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Apr 2008)

It'll probably hurt a bit. Carry ibuprofen. Amazing stuff.


----------



## domtyler (27 Apr 2008)

If you're injured then don't run the marathon. Do you really want to put yourself out of action for twelve months or even permanently? It's just not worth it for one race. Just admit to yourself that you haven't got the right kind of body for long distance running, let's face it, very few of us have, and get on with the rest of your life. Starting with going for a nice fifty miler on your bike.


----------



## dmoan (27 Apr 2008)

domtyler said:


> If you're injured then don't run the marathon. Do you really want to put yourself out of action for twelve months or even permanently? It's just not worth it for one race. Just admit to yourself that you haven't got the right kind of body for long distance running, let's face it, very few of us have, and get on with the rest of your life. Starting with going for a nice fifty miler on your bike.



I sort of agree with everything you are saying. I am hugely disappointed that I could not train properly - especially so since, at the end of February, I ran 2 half-marathons within a week and was comfortably on pace.

That said, I am not actually injured now - I just have not trained to the standard recomended in all the training schedules, due to injuries during training.

I am sorely tempted by the thought of a fifty mile bike ride!


----------



## dmoan (27 Apr 2008)

Tim Bennet. said:


> Probably about the following Thursday if mine were anything to go by.



That I have planned for - I have provisionally reserved the whole of the week off work and have a backlog of DVDs to watch!


----------



## Twenty Inch (27 Apr 2008)

If you can do 15 miles you can do the marathon. It'll hurt and the last five miles will seem longer than the rest, but you'll get by.


----------



## Yellow Fang (27 Apr 2008)

It depends how fit you are to how fast you recover. You'll get through it, even if you end up walking half of it.


----------



## mr Mag00 (27 Apr 2008)

dont do it, how old if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## dmoan (27 Apr 2008)

mr Mag00 said:


> dont do it, how old if u dont mind me asking?



36.


----------



## dmoan (27 Apr 2008)

domtyler said:


> Do you really want to put yourself out of action for twelve months or even permanently? It's just not worth it for one race



OK Dom - I've been thinking about this for a few hours now and you have got me worried.

I am now concerned that the 'niggles' I feel (and have felt) after the last couple of weeks could blow up into something much more sinister. Muscles which I hurt (and which I thought had healed) over the past 6 months. What sort of long-term damage do you think I could do to myself?


----------



## mr Mag00 (27 Apr 2008)

no dont go in to it unless perfectly happy, the fact you have doubts will only prey on you the while time you are doing it. It is a very large undertaking. you could do lasting damage at that age to muscles and joints. book next years and give yourslef another year, it wont make that much difference to you.


----------



## Blue (28 Apr 2008)

I have run about a dozen marathons - several under 2hrs 40min. At this stage you will be getting the jitters and this will magnify any problems. Only you know what your problems have been but, take it from me, a marathon will find every problem in both mind and body and worsen it. If you have genuine injuries take heed of what you have already been told in this thread.

If you do decide to run, the post race muscle soreness will be assisted by sitting in a waist deep cold bath for 20-30mins before you have your post race hot shower and then walking around as much as possible rather than slumping into a chair. This helps the circulation in your legs.

Whatever you decide, good luck.


----------



## yenrod (28 Apr 2008)

always wondered about doing a marathon..wondered !


----------



## Alcdrew (28 Apr 2008)

And you should be able to do that 50 mile bike ride straight after the marathon, as it's completely different muscle groups used (but don't quote me on that, as I know someone will come along and tell you otherwise, I'm just going on past experience, where I ran a bit and my legs hurt so bad walking was painful but riding was fine)


----------



## domtyler (28 Apr 2008)

dmoan said:


> OK Dom - I've been thinking about this for a few hours now and you have got me worried.
> 
> I am now concerned that the 'niggles' I feel (and have felt) after the last couple of weeks could blow up into something much more sinister. Muscles which I hurt (and which I thought had healed) over the past 6 months. What sort of long-term damage do you think I could do to myself?



Just google for running/sports injuries, give yourself a few months to trawl through the material out there though! Any running forum will be all about injuries, a topic which is strangely absent from the cycling ones.

What injuries you get will be particular to you, your body and your running style.

I just know that I got myself so badly injured that I couldn't walk without pain for over a year. To be fair I read up on running techniques and can now run without fear of injury, but that takes time to master.


----------



## Blue (28 Apr 2008)

Alcdrew said:


> And you should be able to do that 50 mile bike ride straight after the marathon, as it's completely different muscle groups used (but don't quote me on that, as I know someone will come along and tell you otherwise, I'm just going on past experience, where I ran a bit and my legs hurt so bad walking was painful but riding was fine)



It is true that running and cycling use different muscle groups. Running after cycling takes a while to get used to (I've done a couple of Tri's). I haven't ever cycled after running so can't comment on that. Swimming after a run is good. Indeed, the race the OP is talking about used to end at the Maysfield swimming baths and I used to do 20 lgths immediately after the finish of the race. I think the course has changed since I last ran it in the early 90's.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Apr 2008)

If you're not ready now, you won't be ready next Monday! 
But, if you have managed a couple of half marathons, then at least you have the miles in your legs!
You don't have to run the entire 26+ miles, although I'm sure you're capable of it. There's no shame in walking every now and then.
Just pace yourself and don't go off too quickly at the beginning.
Try some fartlek training this week (although it's a bit late, really) to boost stamina.
Good luck. And STRETCH after training/the event.


----------



## Crackle (28 Apr 2008)

..................................


----------



## dmoan (28 Apr 2008)

Thanks to all who replied - you really have helped me to come to a decision which has been tormenting me for a few weeks now.

I have decided that I am not ready this time round and that I do not have to hurt myself out of stubborness or to prove a point to myself. The Belfast Marathon organisers allow entrants to have their entry 'held over' to the next year, so I will take advantage of this and try again next year.

BTW Blue - the marathon starts at Belfast City Hall and ends in Ormeau Park now - Maysfield Leisure Centre closed years ago! If you are interested, follow this link to the route.


----------



## Cathryn (29 Apr 2008)

I hate to be grown up but think that's a really wise decision. The marathon will still be there to be run next year. Don't much up all of 2008!

Well done. Go and have a pint to make up for it.


----------



## dmoan (29 Apr 2008)

I'm taking a week off all exercise (no running or gym), having a few beers and going for a nice long walk on May Day Bank Holiday. Then the bikes coming out!


----------



## Tynan (8 May 2008)

I like my knees and ankles too much to ever do anything like a marathon, I tested them too much playing football for a long time

cycling is superb exercise for me at my age, running? nah

think you've done the right thing


----------



## The Jogger (16 May 2008)

dmoan, you made the right decision, IMHO. I just withdrew last week from the Edinburgh marathon (May 25) because of injury, it was to be my first, I turned 50 in March and instead of thinking 'I'm getting old' I decided to run my first marathon. I'm now looking at Berlin, which is said to be the flatest marathon. It's late Sept. Maybe you should look at that one.


----------

